# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Golden Corral Closing?

## DCEAGLE

Heard a rumor the other day about the Golden Corral in Midwest City closing anyone else hear about this.

----------


## goodfriday

Yes, they are building a new on across from Hobby Lobby.

----------


## DCEAGLE

Oh nice didn't hear that part

----------


## Dafonso7

On SE 15th St. and S. Sooner Rd? We saw one or two months ago they were planned to demolished old houses the last times. I'm not sure about the construction planning a new building for Golden Corral? It does not look like not enough space seems a small area from the old former houses? or So are you sure the planning from Feast next to across to available from the front of open space behind the back of Warren Theater Movies?

----------


## DCARS

It is going to be on the Northeast corner of the intersection of SE 15th and Sooner. just North of the gas station and small strip mall on the Del City side.

----------


## Dafonso7

I wonder where is it at? Just North of the gas station Gulf (Runner) behind by the Pawn Shop?

----------


## DCEAGLE

Seems it will be located in the same place as the recently removed homes

----------


## Dafonso7

Can you tell me what kind of confirm this building?

----------


## DCEAGLE

> Can you tell me what kind of confirm this building?


This confirms that golden corral will be moving to Del City

https://www.goldencorral.com/locatio...l-s-sooner-rd/

----------


## Dafonso7

That's great awesome!

----------


## JesStang

This makes absolutely no sense to me. The new Feast is about to open and they're going to build essentially right next to it?! They should stay on Air Depot or heck, even move to the east side of MWC to capture that neighborhood.

----------


## bombermwc

Im betting they think they can put Feast out of business.....but i bet they find it far more difficult than they think it will be. GC is far from tasty and is expensive. We'll see about Feast. There isn't a great track records for buffets like this in MWC. Furrs is long gone, so is Picadilly, so is Western Sizzlin. And GC is never really "busy" either. I remember when you had to wait in line at all of these places to get your tray. Those days are long gone because there are so many more food options out there. Gone are the days when Chequers was the only sit-down regular restaurant. There's a WHOLE lot more competition out there.

----------

